# Whole Notha Level



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Sounds like you guys had a good time today. :d


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Sounds like you guys had a good time. Wish I could have been there. Mark this date in your history book. Shane missed two points on the same target in one day. I am sure that does not happen often.


----------



## VtecBrad1180 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Ambridge*

Ya it was like being in the hood today with all those shots. I thought guys were useing explodeing arrows or something:smile:.It was a great course setup but could of did without the gunfire noise.I had fun shooting today.Sounds like you all did to.:shade:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Here are some pics.....

Rattleman had a good round today with a 540 :clap:

I still don't know about your pimp hat though


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Some of TheShooter


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Have yet to shoot a rould with Rattleman since we have wandered into the darkside together. The chance is getting closer everyday. By the way that hat must be an old finger shooter thing.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

More of the same two.....kind of hard to get pics of others with a group of 4 :doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

No I am not checking my peep :wink:

Sticky the form is lookin' good buddy :thumb: Thanks for grabbing the camera Shane :darkbeer:

and Sticky and Shooter....NO I am not posting that ONE pic :zip: But it came out perfect


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

jarlicker said:


> Have yet to shoot a rould with Rattleman since we have wandered into the darkside together. The chance is getting closer everyday. By the way that hat must be an old finger shooter thing.


It must be....that hat you had on the other day was "special" also. 

I need to get a round in with Rattleman also


----------



## TheShooter (Apr 2, 2003)

dang you take some nice pics... I had a blast today shooting with you guys... Its not very often I get to shoot with no pressure on me...lol That 50 needs to come out of there...If you see a fire on that side of the hill don't be alarmed sticky its just the 50 going up in flames!!!  Hornet if you fix that peep you will get to your 540's mark!! promise.... c: Sticky...just draw back stare and let it happen...the release will work itself...you don't have to help it!! :darkbeer: I wasn't much up for the 2.5hr ride down today but wanted to shoot with hornet since I never do on the hill... But I made it and exhausted now after a long weekend! The drive down was worth it tho! Can't wait to see you guys next week at Nationals!! :cheers:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

jarlicker said:


> Sounds like you guys had a good time. Wish I could have been there. Mark this date in your history book. Shane missed two points on the same target in one day. I am sure that does not happen often.


you know everyone that hits the course with Hornet has a good time :wink:

But I hear ya on the double drop....we should have had him sign the target 

I did give him the secret to put him over the top though.....


----------



## Krys1313 (Jan 5, 2009)

Brown Hornet said:


> It must be....that hat you had on the other day was "special" also.
> 
> I need to get a round in with Rattleman also


Rattleman is a blast to shoot with I feel lucky I get to shoot with him often and it is always fun.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

TheShooter said:


> dang you take some nice pics... I had a blast today shooting with you guys... Its not very often I get to shoot with no pressure on me...lol That 50 needs to come out of there...If you see a fire on that side of the hill don't be alarmed sticky its just the 50 going up in flames!!!  Hornet if you fix that peep you will get to your 540's mark!! promise.... c: Sticky...just draw back stare and let it happen...the release will work itself...you don't have to help it!! :darkbeer: I wasn't much up for the 2.5hr ride down today but wanted to shoot with hornet since I never do on the hill... But I made it and exhausted now after a long weekend! The drive down was worth it tho! Can't wait to see you guys next week at Nationals!! :cheers:


I try to take good ones :wink: So all of you be on the look out at Nats....Hornet is rolling in with a camera. I bam thinking 100 a day....that should bring us over 500 pics at Nationals 

I will get that 540 before the summers over....I have been putting too many good halfs together to not have two of them click at the same time soon  I have 4 rounds at Nats to get it....and I am not leaving without it  I am gonna tweak that peep and maybe put the side rod back on this week....see if I can turn those 4:00's into Xs :wink:

But I am really glad you got in touch with me yesterday and we could get a round in.......I must say that I really had a great time shooting today....one of the most fun rounds I have shot...EVER. Sticky and I always have a blast shooting. I am glad we could help you have a fun no pressure round today, all of you big dawgs need those from time to time :wink: But next time we are shooting for Hooters....I need me a Shooter crispy 

For those of you that haven't meet TheShooter yet or shot with him....he is a class act and a great person.... Truly a Joe's Pro :darkbeer:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

jarlicker said:


> Have yet to shoot a rould with Rattleman since we have wandered into the darkside together. The chance is getting closer everyday. By the way that hat must be an old finger shooter thing.


Hey Joe not so much an old finger shooter thing but more an OLD MAN thing. I need some place to put the magnifier so I can see my sight marks. Also it covers up the thinning hair (only thing thinning on Rattleman):mg:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Krys1313 said:


> Rattleman is a blast to shoot with I feel lucky I get to shoot with him often and it is always fun.


Thanks Ms. Porn Queen now what do you want.:smile:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> No I am not checking my peep :wink:
> 
> Sticky the form is lookin' good buddy :thumb: Thanks for grabbing the camera Shane :darkbeer:
> 
> and Sticky and Shooter....NO I am not posting that ONE pic :zip: But it came out perfect


Thanks Bro, great pics.. and I owe ya one for not posting that one...  :zip:


TheShooter said:


> dang you take some nice pics... I had a blast today shooting with you guys... Its not very often I get to shoot with no pressure on me...lol That 50 needs to come out of there...If you see a fire on that side of the hill don't be alarmed sticky its just the 50 going up in flames!!!  Hornet if you fix that peep you will get to your 540's mark!! promise.... c: *Sticky...just draw back stare and let it happen...the release will work itself...you don't have to help it!! *:darkbeer: I wasn't much up for the 2.5hr ride down today but wanted to shoot with hornet since I never do on the hill... But I made it and exhausted now after a long weekend! The drive down was worth it tho! Can't wait to see you guys next week at Nationals!! :cheers:


Yea, I know that's where my issue is on a few shots.. (well, several actually) LOL 


Rattleman said:


> Thanks Ms. Porn Queen now what do you want.:smile:


An armguard! :chortle: :wink:

Had a blast shooting with Hornet, TheShooter and Jumpmaster, thanks to all for a great day afield.. :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

*Speakin o' hats*



jarlicker said:


> By the way that hat must be an old finger shooter thing.


Don't be talkin bad 'bout my shootin buddy's hat. I think it looks classy....Sorta like Casa Blanca on the field course....:teeth:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

montigre said:


> Don't be talkin bad 'bout my shootin buddy's hat. I think it looks classy....Sorta like Casa Blanca on the field course....:teeth:


I think reading Jarlickers post again and looking at the pics I posted of Jarlicker shooting on the Hill may be in order :zip:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I think reading Jarlickers post again and looking at the pics I posted of Jarlicker shooting on the Hill may be in order :zip:


Yea, thought I was hallucinating on Sunday morning...  It was Rattleman from the back, but Joe from the front! :mg: :lol:


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

That looks like a blast. I've shot some 3-D at courses with field archery targets set up that look just like that. I'd love to try that sometime, although my bow is certainly not set up for it. I'd do it just for the fun of it.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

BDHUNTR said:


> That looks like a blast. I've shot some 3-D at courses with field archery targets set up that look just like that. I'd love to try that sometime, although my bow is certainly not set up for it. I'd do it just for the fun of it.



Having fun is what it's all about! :thumb:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

*Archers in Hats..............*

Apparently jarlicker has started a new archery fashion trend.  

Joe, you might wanna put some marketing ideas together. This could be your ticket to financial riches! :thumbs_up


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

Moparmatty said:


> Having fun is what it's all about! :thumb:


Well.....some guys are more competitive than others! :rofl:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

mdbowhunter said:


> Apparently jarlicker has started a new archery fashion trend.
> 
> Joe, you might wanna put some marketing ideas together. This could be your ticket to financial riches! :thumbs_up


If Jarlicker could/would have gotten trademarks, patents, copyrights, etc. on a lot of Field archery trends he's started, I'd have a real RICH friend. Example: Signing a 4x target was started by Joe many, many years ago in NY.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BDHUNTR said:


> Well.....some guys are more competitive than others! :rofl:


Being more competitive has nothing to do with fun :wink:

Its all up to you to have fun.... Shooter is about as competitive as they come score wise....and I know he had fun yesterday.....

Sticky and I always have fun....unless I have a group of a bunch of stuck in the mud shooters.... I am gonna have fun


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

If Hornet ain't having fun, aint nobody having fun!


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

ok....i'm kinda lost here....

please explain to me what part of not being setup for it are you referring to?

aint no difference between a 'field' setup and a '3D' setup except maybe for the arrows. lord knows if ya aint got speed, ya cant hit water fallin out of a rowboat.

not sure who sold the general public on the 'field is so much harder' thing, but it's only as hard as YOU make it. the scores just make it a little easier to weed out the talkers.

some people try to make this game harder than it needs to be.

just go out, have fun and set a goal. start simple, no lost arrows, no 0's, less than three 3's. dont think you're gonna go out and burn up the course....just doesnt happen. go, have fun and enjoy shootin your bow, not talkin about shootin your bow.


how many newbs tried field this year? what percentage are hooked? it's just a whole different discipline of archery, thats all.



BDHUNTR said:


> That looks like a blast. I've shot some 3-D at courses with field archery targets set up that look just like that. I'd love to try that sometime, although my bow is certainly not set up for it. I'd do it just for the fun of it.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BDHUNTR said:


> That looks like a blast. I've shot some 3-D at courses with field archery targets set up that look just like that. I'd love to try that sometime, although my bow is certainly not set up for it. I'd do it just for the fun of it.





Moparmatty said:


> Having fun is what it's all about! :thumb:





BDHUNTR said:


> Well.....some guys are more competitive than others! :rofl:





Brown Hornet said:


> Being more competitive has nothing to do with fun :wink:
> 
> Its all up to you to have fun.... Shooter is about as competitive as they come score wise....and I know he had fun yesterday.....
> 
> Sticky and I always have fun....unless I have a group of a bunch of stuck in the mud shooters.... I am gonna have fun


BD, I'd bet that most of us started out with the exact same concern that you voiced in the first quote above. I know I did, UMag did and many others that I shoot with.. we said, 'looks like fun, I wanna try it' and we did just that. My first shoot was with my pinned hunting bow and camo carbon arrows.. robinhooded one of em on a short target, didn't have pins past 50yds, and came out, as most do at the end of the day saying 'man, that was a hoot. I wanna do it again' 

My first investment was in regular carbons without the camo dip.. (learn from my mistake here) :lol:

Tell ya what.. we have a shoot almost every Sunday around here somewhere, name a day and we'll take ya with to show you what it's all about.  :cheers:


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

IGluIt4U said:


> BD, I'd bet that most of us started out with the exact same concern that you voiced in the first quote above. I know I did, UMag did and many others that I shoot with.. we said, 'looks like fun, I wanna try it' and we did just that. My first shoot was with my pinned hunting bow and camo carbon arrows.. robinhooded one of em on a short target, didn't have pins past 50yds, and came out, as most do at the end of the day saying 'man, that was a hoot. I wanna do it again'
> 
> My first investment was in regular carbons without the camo dip.. (learn from my mistake here) :lol:
> 
> Tell ya what.. we have a shoot almost every Sunday around here somewhere, name a day and we'll take ya with to show you what it's all about.  :cheers:


That sounds like a plan! I know UM is having a blast so far this year.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Moparmatty said:


> If Hornet ain't having fun, aint nobody having fun!


Exactly


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

BDHUNTR said:


> Well.....some guys are more competitive than others! :rofl:




```

```
only on-line... 

when we shoot, we shoot for the sake of shooting, and trying to improve on _our own _PB... as for the rest of it.. well... it is what it is..hahahaaa..frankly i'm depressed.... don't have the groupies to shoot with now....

don't woory about a " set-up " ....if you have a bow and arrows... youre' setup enough !! the rest will just happen with time.. in the beginning.. just-do-it !!


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> only on-line...
> ...


That's probably true, but if you're launching arrows at greater than 60 yards, I may not have many arrows left after all is said and done!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

:thumbs_up


BDHUNTR said:


> That's probably true, but if you're launching arrows at greater than 60 yards, I may not have many arrows left after all is said and done!




```

```
well, that does tend to happen... ...did you see the pics of Prag digging.. i mean trying to retrieve his arrow at the Hillbilly..?? shoot from whatever yardage your'e comfy with... and again, the rest will just happen as it progreses.. no rush... you'll soon have something to contemplate.. as Nuge says.. "the mystical flight of the arrow"... which will make sense when you witness an 80 yrd shot... !!

ok sticky... im counting on an update to this situation in a cpl of weeks.. we need to know how this turns out !!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> :thumbs_up
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


Don't make me dig up some pix I have of stuck FL arrows. :shade:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BDHUNTR said:


> That's probably true, but if you're launching arrows at greater than 60 yards, I may not have many arrows left after all is said and done!


Shooting distance isn't as big of a deal as you 3D shooters and hunters make it out to be....

Yes it takes practice to get good at it.... But it does to get good at 20 yds also :wink:

Just hold the pin on the dot and make a good shot..... If you can keep them close to or in the dot at 40 then you can at 60+ 

There aren't that many shots over 60 anyway..... On a full round there are 8 at 65, 2 at 70 and 2 at 80.


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Shooting distance isn't as big of a deal as you 3D shooters and hunters make it out to be....
> 
> Yes it takes practice to get good at it.... But it does to get good at 20 yds also :wink:
> 
> ...


We-e-el-l-l.....it's a HUGE deal if your sight only goes to sixty yards!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

BDHUNTR said:


> We-e-el-l-l.....it's a HUGE deal if your sight only goes to sixty yards!




```

```

i only use pins... max is 60...:thumbs_up:thumbs_up.. 

i believe of 1 of 2 of 80 registered that were at the hillbilly !.. heck.. next year i wont beable to loose the bhfs class... but can't win either without 2 more shooteres... hhaahahaaaaa...

:shade:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

BDHUNTR said:


> We-e-el-l-l.....it's a HUGE deal if your sight only goes to sixty yards!


Not really, there are things above and below and sometimes not even on your sight that will assist you in getting those longer yardages (yes, with just 5 pins). Ya just gotta do a little "creative visualizing" to get the job done. :teeth: 

I'm also a newbie shooting my first field season (shoot, I have not even been shooting for a year yet) and I'm lovin the heck out of it and I'm probably just as competitive as some of the big dogs...It's that urge to do better than your last round that can spur you on to bigger and better things as you learn this game. 

Also, the flack you have to take from some of your fellow archers along the way can do wonders to motivate you....


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

montigre said:


> Not really, there are things above and below and sometimes not even on your sight that will assist you in getting those longer yardages (yes, with just 5 pins). Ya just gotta do a little "creative visualizing" to get the job done. :teeth:
> 
> I'm also a newbie shooting my first field season (shoot, I have not even been shooting for a year yet) and I'm lovin the heck out of it and I'm probably just as competitive as some of the big dogs...It's that urge to do better than your last round that can spur you on to bigger and better things as you learn this game.
> 
> *Also, the flack you have to take from some of your fellow archers along the way can do wonders to motivate you....:*ROFLMAO:


Oh, I've been _there_ before! :rofl:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


In the Bowhunter Freestyle Class you can only have 5 pins MAX. Most are set up for 20,30,40,50 and 60 yards. To shoot the 70 yard target you can aim at the dot with your 60 pin and then look where the 50 is sitting. Then just move the 60 to the spot where the 50 was and shoot. The 80 is the same but look where the 40 sits and then move the 60 to that spot. To get the in between yards try this. Say for 45....aim dead on with the 40 pin and shoot. See where the arrow lands. Now flip the target upside down. Aim at the hole where the 40 landed after you flipped the target. The hole will be above the spot. This is where you need to hold for 45. Do this for all the odd yardages and you will be very close. Now practice a little then come on out to Harford this Sunday. Check the MAA website for directions and time. C-ya there. Ed


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BDHUNTR said:


> We-e-el-l-l.....it's a HUGE deal if your sight only goes to sixty yards!


Not really.....most of the BHFS shooters sights only go to 60....some go to 65 just depends on how they set their sights up. 

It's much easier then you think.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

rock monkey said:


> ok....i'm kinda lost here....
> 
> please explain to me what part of not being setup for it are you referring to?
> 
> ...


When did it become hard? I tell you why.....at least IMO why people think it's hard.

When people got the Whitetail hunter mentality that everything has to be inside of 30 yds or its too long of a shot.....just look at all the guys that yell archery is a close range sport and you can't shoot at game over 30 yds or your unethical....they only want to shoot at 20 yds. :zip:

Then you have the "hunter class" in 3D where you aren't going to have a shot over 30-35ydsukey:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

granted, the whole 'physical effort' part doesnt change,


whatever happened to just plain ol' havin fun?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

rock monkey said:


> granted, the whole 'physical effort' part doesnt change,
> 
> 
> whatever happened to just plain ol' havin fun?


I can't shoot with everyone at once too make sure they are having fun


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

people get old because they stop watchin cartoons.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BDHUNTR said:


> We-e-el-l-l.....it's a HUGE deal if your sight only goes to sixty yards!


Can ya shoot 65? Then you'll only have to 'pin walk' on about four shots all day..   

Now git yer butt out here and shoot dammit.. :cheers: :becky:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BDHUNTR said:


> Oh, I've been _there_ before! :rofl:


This is a whole new league.. :chortle: :nod: :chortle:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> This is a whole new league.. :chortle: :nod: :chortle:


Now that's the understatement of the century!!! :set1_rolf2::bounce:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

It will be like a Minor Leaguers first appearance in the majors.


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

IGluIt4U said:


> Can ya shoot 65? Then you'll only have to 'pin walk' on about four shots all day..
> 
> Now git yer butt out here and shoot dammit.. :cheers: :becky:


Ok! 



IGluIt4U said:


> This is a whole new league..


Uh-oh! :mg:



montigre said:


> Now that's the understatement of the century!!!


Double uh-oh! :mg: :mg:



jarlicker said:


> It will be like a Minor Leaguers first appearance in the majors.


Triple uh-oh! :mg: :mg: :mg: :chortle:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I gotta tell ya Bro, even on a bad day (of which I've had my share this season) I still have a ball, tho the ribbin is a bit worse on those days.. :chortle: :wink:


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

IGluIt4U said:


> I gotta tell ya Bro, even on a bad day (of which I've had my share this season) I still have a ball, tho the ribbin is a bit worse on those days.. :chortle: :wink:


I have a wife and two teenaged daughters. Tell me I haven't had my stones busted professionally before!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BDHUNTR said:


> I have a wife and two teenaged daughters. Tell me I haven't had my stones busted professionally before!


hehehe.. been there.. done that.. Thank God mine are both out of college now..  :nyah: :wink:


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

IGluIt4U said:


> hehehe.. been there.. done that.. Thank God mine are both out of college now..  :nyah: :wink:


Lucky stiff! :shade:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

BDHUNTR said:


> I have a wife and two teenaged daughters. Tell me I haven't had my stones busted professionally before!





IGluIt4U said:


> hehehe.. been there.. done that.. Thank God mine are both out of college now..  :nyah: :wink:





BDHUNTR said:


> Lucky stiff! :shade:


Sticky - you know better - "once a daddy - always a daddy". Both my daughters are grown and gone, but that doesn't mean they don't still have a way of "busting stones" - of course I wouldn't have it any other way. :shade:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BDHUNTR said:


> I have a wife and two teenaged daughters. Tell me I haven't had my stones busted professionally before!


I will make you understand the true meaning of that statement.....


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> I will make you understand the true meaning of that statement.....


Oh well, I guess the gaunlet has been cast down! :mg:


----------

